# Another Daughter Update



## dordtrecht5 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dear Friends,

Hi, this is Dallas again. I wished to share with you a few things in regard to Audrey and some of the information that we have received over the past few days.

First of all, Audrey is doing well. She is still trotting around the floor and playing as hard as most 4 year old children. The other day we found “The Sound of Music” of sale, so we purchased the dvd. Audrey loves to sing-along.

On Wednesday, the 17th, we heard from the Transplant Coordinator at UNMC. The transplant team has confirmed Audrey for transplant. She will be listed for a liver/small bowel transplant. Even though she is listed to be a recipient for donation, they have declined to make her available for another two to four weeks. The reason why they are going to wait is 1.) the team would like to see her weaned off of the morphine drip (pain ) as much as possible because of tolerance issues; 2.) they would like to see her “scar-tissue” issues from those most previous surgeries subside; and, 3.) they would like to see Audrey get to the place where she can come home as soon as possible because of the “healing environment” that is in the home.

The waiting list procedure is very hard to make sense of and to explain. In a nutshell, the waiting list is not necessarily a sequential order (i.e. a queue list). The criteria for the list is based on evaluation score, age, size of both child and organ, and not so much on the need per se. In other words, she may be last on the list, but if all of the criteria are met by her alone then she will be the recipient.

The bowl and liver are the only two organs that will be transplanted. By proxy other organs do come as a donation, such as the associated organs such duodenum, pancreas, etc. However, the only organ that will be added is the pancreas. The reason is because the pancreas and liver are so closely associated (in function) they have to be dwelt with as a pair, or team, natively. The large bowel has never been up for being candidate to transplant for medicine finds it more of a challenge than good. In all of our information gathering and learning of the functionality of the bowels over the years we have come to find out that a person can function daily, and survive, without a colon (large bowel).

As you may know, Audrey is still dealing with an “open” wound from her previous surgery. After she has received the transplant, she will be contending with this again. This obviously raises the risk of infection to a much higher level because she has no fascia (the layer of tissue that is, in effect, your muscle and such between the abdominal organs and skin) left. So, the healing process could be much longer than a “typical” bowel transplant. With this being said, we must remember that the LORD is most faithful to his covenant children, and Audrey has proven her strength and fortitude.

The other night I was visiting with a dear friend of ours whose wife is battling cancer. We shared together our grief, but also praised the LORD for His steadfast love that He proves over and over again. I wrote him an email the next day and shared with him a Psalm that I had read a few days previous. It was Psalm 124. The reason that I shared it with him is because we had spoke of the times of difficulty in our lives when nothing seems to be going right; or, when we are faced with making very difficult decisions. It really is only through the means of grace that we can find the paths that the LORD places in our lives, or to open the doors that He brings us to. These means of grace are prayer and His Word.

even though I do not like being, or sounding, cliche, I have to admit communication is the key in any relationship (I am finding out). In our relationship with God, the means by which God communicates effectually to us today is through the Bible. The means by which we communicate to God is through prayer and supplication. Philippians 4:4-7 says, “Rejoice in the Lord always; again Iwill say, Rejoice. Let your reasonableness be known to everyone. The Lord is at hand; but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus.”

Again, I would like to thank all of you for your faithful prayers and thoughts.

In Christ, 

Dallas Crist

p.s. Rabbit Trails are a must in any real conversation so I just wanted to say the Red Sox have disappointed me this post-season. The middle of the line-up has been "the curse" this post-season. Still, I gotta say, "Go SOX!!!" And that is my


----------



## Augusta (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll try pray for Audrey especially in the next few weeks. It broke my heart to read this, though I'm very glad that she is able to have the transplant and for your testimony of God's faithfulness to her and you all. 

(and the note about the Red Sox made me smile out loud)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 19, 2007)

He who counts the stars

(Charles Spurgeon)

"He heals the brokenhearted, binding up their
wounds. He counts the stars and calls them
all by name. How great is our Lord! His power
is absolute! His understanding is beyond
comprehension!" Psalm 147:3-5

He who counts the stars and calls them by 
their names, is in no danger of forgetting His 
own children! He knows your case as thoroughly 
as if you were the only creature He ever made, 
or the only saint He ever loved!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 19, 2007)




----------

